# Rabbit chewing on shoes.



## macgilli (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi All,

A quick behavioral question in regards to rabbits;

Is there any reason why rabbits would chew on leather shoes, or any other shoes when they are being worn.

Nimue tends to do this a lot recently over the last few days, she has been chewing on my shoes while I'm wearing them, only when I have been wearing them while in my office.....

Is there a sign I am missing here? Normally they tend to sleep between the two chairs in the office or come over when they want to be beggars or otherwise say hello.....


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 14, 2011)

I've noticed my rabbit doing this to any shoe, on or off feet. She really likes boots and soles of shoes. I wonder if it's a texture thing?


----------



## macgilli (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm wondering that too, however the weird thing is, she has chewed on cloth based shoes while I wear them, however when they are off my feet they just tend to ignore them.....


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2011)

Commander Bun-Bun liked any shoe I was wearing--shoe laces were even better.


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 16, 2011)

Every bunny I've ever had has been a shoe fiend. One was infatuated with slippers. Q-tip LOVES my cowboy boots. She'll bat them over, stand them up, bat them over, groom them...basically she'd play with them all the time if I let her.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 16, 2011)

They chew on the shoes because their yours and you dont want them to chew on the shoes. Its simple bunny logic really. Whats yours is mine whats mine is still mine.  Count your blessings that its not the cable for your brand new tv or a cheque or something else very important... bunnys prefer that kind of stuff most.


----------



## MagPie (Dec 17, 2011)

Harvey loves playing and chewing and digging on my shoes. So far no damage is done. But... I thought dogs ate shoes haha.


----------



## macgilli (Dec 17, 2011)

You know, thinking about it.

I think it is that they realize that only what you don't want them to chew, they will chew on. For example, I had a tonne of books on the bottom of my bookshelves, so what do they decide to chew on......the one book that I didn't want them to chew on.

I think its their way of proving who is boss really......Except when it is food, they know the hand that feeds them.

The shoe thing is interesting, could it be due to the scent of shoes? I mean your shoes come in contact with a lot more than say the arms of your shirt, or your pants come into in the run of the day....?


----------



## Kizza (Dec 18, 2011)

Bunnies just like to chew, some more than others. It is good as they need to wear down their teeth. Get her some apple or willow sticks to shred and then maybe she will leave your shoes alone. 

Rocky chews and throws my thongs I think he just doesn't like where I put them


----------



## macgilli (Dec 20, 2011)

They have tonnes of stuff to chew on, some more appealing than others.

Although, I just figured out, they like to chew on my socks as well, again though, only when I'm wearing said socks, on the floor they just get ignored.

Funny thing, I just wore the jacket that I had on when I went to purchase them, and they couldn't snuggle up enough to it, as well as lick, paw, pet and smell it. Even though its been a month, I'm wondering if the scent still remains?


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Dec 20, 2011)

I have hadmany laughs over shoes. It is really funny to me when I put on my shoes that I forgot to put away and the shoe strings break off. That is what she loves to do best. Just a reminder to make sure I put things away or it is fair game. I just bought some new running shows. I went into her room and she started smelling them and then rubbing all over them. She is still allowing me to wear her new shoes.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 20, 2011)

Gary thought my slippers were his girl griend before he had the snip. While I was wearing them was even better because then they moved.

So far no chewing, but he does love to steal socks out of the singles basket. When I do laundry I have to hunt down the socks from under the dresser (his private stash) to finish making mates.


----------

